# Coyotes, one tough animal!(with video!)



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well went out to Nevada for some good ole coyote hunting. We called in alot of dogs but for some reason only put 2 down. 
I watched 2 coyotes run off like nothing had happened with 4 shots each of Dead Coyote shotshells. I was shocked. But the one that surprises me most is a coyote at 16 yards took a 87gr v-max 243 bullet to the chest and spun once and took off and we never found it.
One of the 2 we got took 3 22-250 shots to stop and 2 of those shot were right in the vitals. We were amazed at how strong these dogs were! 
Now most of the dogs just plain out smarted us. Lots more vegatation and they were using it to sneak around down wind so we wouldn't see them till they were high tailing it out the area.
Still was a blast of a trip! I met a ranch operator that invited us onto his property to help with the coyote problem. 
Well heres one of the dogs we got. The other one I didn't get a picture of. We did get alot on video though.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Coyotes, one tough animal!*

Great job Mike!!! Sounds like ya need a dog to help ya find the cripples. I've shot coyotes in the vitals that ran 100 yards and tried to hide, and still had plenty of fight when the dogs caught them. I think alot of people under estimate how tough they really are!!


----------



## Tired Hunter (May 12, 2011)

*Re: Coyotes, one tough animal!*

Never underestimate proper shot placement as well, I've been called a liar for saying I hit two coyotes with a 204 loaded with Berger 35 grain pills, using proper shot placement they ran off and I didn't find them, and I can track very good.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Coyotes, one tough animal!*

Nice, you have been busy! How did you like the new gun?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Coyotes, one tough animal!*

Loved it. Its a great shooter! I can't wait to get out and do it again.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Coyotes, one tough animal!*

Heres the video of this coyote coming in to the call.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome video, thanks for sharing! Crazy how it took that first hit and kept going.....


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like a blast!!


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Coyotes, one tough animal!*



yfzduner450 said:


> Great job Mike!!! Sounds like ya need a dog to help ya find the cripples. I've shot coyotes in the vitals that ran 100 yards and tried to hide, and still had plenty of fight when the dogs caught them. I think alot of people under estimate how tough they really are!!


agree 100%
most any breed can be taught to blood trailing as it taps natural instincts nearly all dogs have.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

That looks like a ton of fun. Whar part of Nevada were you guys in? While driving to Cali via the 6 I stopped at the Border Inn and the lady there told me they had a huge yote problem and asked me if we were going yote hunting. She sounded very disapointed when I told he no. She also told me that if I did want to shoot yotes or knew anyone that wanted to she would point us to the hotspots.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

What kind of bullets were you using in the 22-250? Must have been some tough dogs! Nice video by the way!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

I've seen coyotes run like they weren't hit only to drop dead hundreds of yards out. I've seen some leave a blood trail that Stevie Wonder could follow for a hundred yards or more only to drop dead long after the blood stopped flowing. I recall a gutshot coyote that ran until his intestines got hung up on a stump. He ran them out to the end and was still fighting to get away when we found him. Another coyote with a 5-6" hole through it's chest was laying there with his heart visible and still beating. That one was shot with a 25-06! Pound for pound they just might be the toughest animal we hunt.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Mike! That first shot looked like it hit pretty hard, it was interesting to see the dog take off so easily after being hit. Must have been some crazy tough dogs out there.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Those dogs were insanely tough this time out. We hunt the northern parts of nevada, we have tried out by the border on 6 but didn't have much luck.
I was using a 52 gr Hornandy hollow point. I believe the other was a 50 gr v-max.


----------

